# After I received a deactivated email from lyft, I have got a reactivated email



## wshh8 (Dec 1, 2014)

Lyft shows me a few tips that I need to improve myself, my account will be reactivated after I request to reactivated, and improve the tips that it mentions in the email, it will take up to 7 days to reactivate it again, I just wonder once I start to reactivate, the rating will start again, or accumulate on my previous rating? and any comment on it？ Thank you.


----------



## alpllc (Nov 30, 2014)

why did you get deactivated in the first place?


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

wshh8 said:


> Lyft shows me a few tips that I need to improve myself, my account will be reactivated after I request to reactivated, and improve the tips that it mentions in the email, it will take up to 7 days to reactivate it again, I just wonder once I start to reactivate, the rating will start again, or accumulate on my previous rating? and any comment on it？ Thank you.


This isn't a deactivation email it's only a suspension email about your ratings respond to the email nicely an tell them you've read over the information an agree to it that you will try to do your best to improve your ratings.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

From talking to the people in the Chicago office, your ratings do you get a fresh start. So be very careful the first few rides after you get reactivated. good luck


----------

